# Mysql 5.5.51 Help about



## Mevsa (Feb 20, 2020)

FreeBSD 10.2 I'm using the version. I need to install Mysql version 5.5.51

"pkg install mysql55-client mysql55-server" is installing the new high package with the command.

with the command "pkg search mysql" it lists the packages in the Sql database but contains the highest update of each version.

I only need version 5.5.51. I don't know much about these issues, so I'd be very happy if you could help.






Please explain in detail what exactly I should do about the installation.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 20, 2020)

Just to be clear, you know about https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/do-not-post-metin-metin2-topics-on-these-forums.37344/
?


----------



## Mevsa (Feb 20, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Just to be clear, you know about https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/do-not-post-metin-metin2-topics-on-these-forums.37344/
> ?


I couldn't understand what you mean what does it have to do with the subject?


----------



## Crivens (Feb 20, 2020)

Let's call it a big hunch. 
You have first to update your OS to a supported version (12.1) and then update the packages.


----------



## Mevsa (Feb 20, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Let's call it a big hunch.
> You have first to update your OS to a supported version (12.1) and then update the packages.


I set up the freebsd version of the photo I got from a couple of articles I saw. Even if I upgrade, I don't know how to get the version of mysql I want to install.


----------



## Mevsa (Feb 20, 2020)

Mevsa said:


> I set up the freebsd version of the photo I got from a couple of articles I saw. Even if I upgrade, I don't know how to get the version of mysql I want to install.


I've used some versions, but zombies are constantly changing their spawn valves . I read the version proposition in some place, but I could not install it, so now I'm just sitting idle.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 20, 2020)

What zombies?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2020)

Mevsa said:


> I only need version 5.5.51.


Why are you insisting on using an outdated version?


----------



## Mevsa (Feb 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Why are you insisting on using an outdated version?


I use translation, I'm sorry if he translated a bad sentence, my friend.
I want to try and check if I can do the installation myself. And because I couldn't do it, I'd like to learn more stubbornly right now. If it's impossible, I'll pass, because I don't know if a suggestion is true or not.
You can find a database in the interface or something like that, instead of answers like they lied to you, why do you persistently query something I could not understand exactly?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2020)

There's no reason to use 5.5.51 if 5.5.62 is available. Besides that 5.5 shouldn't be used any more at all, support for it ended in December 2018. FreeBSD 10.2 is also End-of-Life and not supported any more.

We cannot help you if you continue using outdated and unsupported versions.


----------

